# Slippery Elm potential cure to IBS? Adverse affects



## rbfloat05 (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay i am going to vitamin store and about to get some turmeric to replace the ginger supplements i have been taking( i have been hearing turmeric is better for digestion than ginger) Has anyone messed with Slippery Elm supplement? At first i was very intriuged hearing its inner healing properties, but i have heard adverse affects. It coats your intestines i heard in a slime.

Some people have reported *bad effects*.

*"Ever since i started the slippery elm i would be woken up from sleep at about 3am (i usually go at 8am) and feel kinda heavy in the stomach -no urgency as such- and need to go."*

*"I find that slime to be 100% soothing. Aside from just a touch of the runs, I have been completely satisfied. Though I must say that I have had a couple of slimey accidents and I can't pass gas with full confidence. "*

this forum thread i heard a few bad things about this stuff if you are interested(along with more good stuff)

http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=38&m=2390649

Passing gas and accidentally soiling yourself with mucus sounds very not fun, and i am afraid to take the Slippery Elm because of this. *THis is the effect i am most worried about. ^*

I also hear it bloats and expands in the stomach absorbing water. People use it to treat diarrhea i have heard but it sounds almost like it might cause it in some ways. or maybe constipation.

I have been hearing many good things as well, but I am very unsure on whether to start taking this( as a capsule form)

There is also ways to make this into a tea, im not sure which way would be better.

I have been following a very *low residue diet *and avoiding almost all fibers as though every Doctor says to get fibers, i have heard many bad things about fiber as well. I think Slippery elm full of fiber or something.

i am very skeptical on fiber.

i could be wrong about fiber....but idk....

*Has anyone messed around with Slippery Elm? Side effects? Will it cause nasty wet gas? Cause constipation? Cause Diarrhea? Cure all these things?*

*The fiber, water retention(expands in water?), and this mucilage are very unsure things about this Slippery Elm to me*

especially the mucous

seems like the fiber and mucose could cause bloating and the dreaded *wet fart*, constipation or diarrhea. *Or maybe it could be beneficial to all these things?*

about to start taking turmeic to replace ginger and have heard very good things( have heard almost no negative stuff)

*GOOD REVIEWS ON SLIPPERY ELM*

"I have sufferred from severe IBS the past year and a half. The one thing that really seems to soothe my stomach is taking Slippery Elm BETWEEN meals."

"I have suffered with IBS and GERD. I had been taking prescribed medicine that was very expensive. After 2 days of using slippery elm powder in hot water as a tea, my digestion improved tremendously."

"Worked almost instantly for the purpose I ingested the liquid. I'm on Lisinopril 5mg, and will ask my doctor if he thinks it's safe to use in conjunction. I've only used it once though, so..."

"I took the product to combat IBS-D. It seems to have woked very well. No gas pains or cramping. The constant pressure I felt has been absent."

"I bought a bottle of slippery elm throat losenges. It didn't seem to be extremely helpful for our sore throats, but I decided to try it for diarrhea. It works wonderfully! It is a lifesaver since you can't give traditional over-the-counter anti-diarrheal drugs to small children. I give them about 3 losenges when they have diarrhea and it is very effective and works quickly.

read more reviews on web md

*Anyone with knowledge on this slippery elm please post, even thoughts or speculations, or if you are thinking of trying this.*

P.S. i highly recommend peppermint oil also if you dont have heartburn.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Slippery elm is on my list to try. It's actually in my shopping cart on a supplement site.

Most supplements make me feel worse. But I don't let that stop me from trying them. The key is:

1. start with a very low dose.

2. every few days increase the dose slightly.

3. only make one change (in diet, supplements, lifestyle, etc.) at a time.

Passing "gas" that turns out to be solid or liquid is not fun but it has happened to me countless times. It is awkward and uncomfortable yet I survived. I keep extra underwear with me at work because I know that this happens on occasion.

Slippery elm will probably, like most supplements, not help me. But there is a very small chance that it could help, so I will try it. I will use the 3 principles listed above. That way, if I do have ill effects or good effects, I can be almost certain that the slippery elm was the cause.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it can slow absorption of other medications:

" Because it coats the digestive tract, it may slow down the absorption of other drugs or herbs so you should take slippery elm 2 hours before or after other herbs or medications you may be taking"

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/slippery-elm


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Never noticed a difference when I used the stuff though fair to say I was in the middle of a HUGE flare... it was back in April. I do wonder how it would go if the symptoms had not been awful... maybe one day I try it again.

Let us know.


----------



## Holoman (Sep 19, 2015)

Slippery elm gave me awful abdominal pain, I didn't realise it was that until months later. Anything high in fibre gives me abdominal pain and SE is just pure fibre, so I advise starting at a low dose. It did help with stomach pain though but it made my constipation worse.


----------



## Glo05660 (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone else have trouble using sleepy elm? I tried to open two capsules and pour water over it and drank it and soon as I did my stomach starting hurting. Should you take this way or swallow a capsule. I have capsules not powder. I know taking it this way you injest quicker. Should I just try one or forget it. Any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Glo05660 (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone stomach hurt when taking slippery elm!


----------

